# My visit to see the juke-r in the flesh



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

hi folks

i offered a rickmansworth trip yesterday to a dw member as a thank you for all the great help ive recieved on here was held today , it had to be cloak and dagger as nissan didnt want press getting hold of or members of the public piling down to get a sneaky view but heres how the day went:

just got back from my visit to see the juke-r in the flesh , i was lucky enough to be invited along with 2 other guys to be the first members of the public to get a hands on viewing of the famous juke-r

this is a concept car that sadly will never see production , it was a marketing tool that matt at nissan explained was cheaper than a 30 second commercial so they thought why not , and im glad they did , the 2 juke-r's that are in existance are 1 left hand and 1 right together they are estimated at around 1/2 million to produce although an exact price has never been disclosed

the idea was could they take the supercar nissan gtr and stick it inside a juke , sounds crazy but when you see what they ended up with it was worth the effort , this little juke does 0-60 in 3.7 seconds beating the porshe 911

its vinyl wrapped in matt black going against the general opinion that it should have been black paint and nice and shiny but personally the matt black works really well on this car , the dash and seat are further back that a standard juke to allow the huge gtr engine to fit over the front wheels , they went the extra mile in trying to keep as much of the standard juke fittings as possible and incorporating some gtr fitting like clocks ect

the 2 jukes have just arrived back from dubai where 1 was raced against 3 supercars around a short marina track , the juke won by half a lap against a lambo ferrari and a merc due to its road holding ability's coupled with the speed of a gtr

david and matt were there to answer questions and gives us all the details of the car from an idea to its creation and were great fella's so a big thanks to them for sharing there time to do this

well enough rabbit here she is :

































































































































































































































































































and heres a short walkround video i took






hope you enjoyed the pics , no doubt craigqq the lucky dw member who i gave a place to will post his thought aswell later


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow, i think you have covered every angle on that car!

Looks like an odd car to me especially the front. The rear too with that double flaring of the arches



> cheaper than a 30 second commercial


Wow


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I personally cant stand the Juke but i would love to have that lol


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

my thoughts exactly shaun , when the juke came out i thought it ok but not my cup of tea but when this was released i thought differently :lol: , i think the lowering improves the look no end and those wheels made me dribble :lol:

the computer in it is amazing , you can adjust the pedals acceleration brakes all from the onboard touchscreen stereo


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Totally agree


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice motor but no match for my Vec C


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

I hate myself for saying it but i love it from every angle, now going to go stand in corner.........


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Hold on a minute, we can put a badge there, where's my blunt stanley knife?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

as it was built in 10 weeks certain finer points were overlooked , there were a few alignment issues i noticed and it needed a good detail (matt admitted it only gets wiped over with a chamois <shock horror>) but as a track car is fantastic piece of machinery , i did offer a free detail but its off on its travels again tomorrow to be reviewed by a major car magazine then off abroad again , i have a planned meet this summer for the nissan forums i work with and run and matt is hoping to get it there for me on the day , all you guys are welcome to attend , ill forward details nearer the time


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

CTR De said:


> the computer in it is amazing , you can adjust the pedals acceleration brakes all from the onboard touchscreen stereo


"Change the cd love. wait, not that button! shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*****" splat.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

I was reading about this a few weeks back, looks awesome ! thanks for sharing the pics :thumb:


----------



## stu323GT-R (Nov 12, 2011)

The work that went in to them was immense I saw it when it was at rml but would have preferred the swb GT-R they built first to prove the drivetrain would work in the two jukes

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Audriulis said:


> Totally agree





Auto Detox said:


> I was reading about this a few weeks back, looks awesome ! thanks for sharing the pics :thumb:


you are all most welcome , nice to give something back to you lot :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

That looks awesome, gutted I couldn't get down there. Was it parked out the front (looks it), I might drive past later and see if it's there?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks pretty good, but why oh why did they skimp and use cheap nasty OMP seating!!!! Take it back and do it properly.

Fish


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Pezza4u said:


> That looks awesome, gutted I couldn't get down there. Was it parked out the front (looks it), I might drive past later and see if it's there?


it was out front but it is off to a press office thingy tonight so you may miss it

hope you get a glimpse :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

What a great opportunity! Thanks for posting too :thumb:

Saw your post in the Southern section last night, gutted it wasn't next week as I'm up in that area the end of the week and would have loved to have seen this in the metal!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

That looks awesome. It wouldn't look outta place in a Batman and Robin film.

Shame it won't go into production...


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:lol: , my first ever thought when i saw this was batman :lol:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Refined Detail said:


> What a great opportunity! Thanks for posting too :thumb:
> 
> Saw your post in the Southern section last night, gutted it wasn't next week as I'm up in that area the end of the week and would have loved to have seen this in the metal!


if i can get it to my summer nissan meet maybe you can pop down and see it then , july 14th wicksteed park :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

That is an ugly thug of a thing, a real bruiser, but apart from that front splitter/spoiler thing that reminds me of a pound coin holder I once had, it looks fantastic! Not a fan of the standard car but I am of that. Would love to take that out and terrorise the local chavs and boy racers if I worked there


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:lol: , me too


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I love the rear spoilers.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Some don't but I really thought they suited it well


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

great , ive seen that race but the video shots in that one are much better , thanks for posting that :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Lovely car there, something special and different.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

it certainly is :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

brilliant!!!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

The standard Juke is ****ing ugly.

That thing is another level. Matt black will never look good.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

It's just just so wrong but so right it's I should not like it but I do thanks for sharing


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

^^^ what Derek said. It shouldn't work, but it does!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

cotter said:


> ^^^ what Derek said. It shouldn't work, but it does!


Sorry stu, I agree with dew


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

the standard juke is a marmite car ,the juke-r is something special though


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CTR De said:


> the standard juke is a marmite car ,the juke-r is something special though


It's special but I'm not sure I like it. Kinda like the espace f1 maybe.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

glad you all seemed to enjoy the pics :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CTR De said:


> glad you all seemed to enjoy the pics :thumb:


It certainly is different and quite interesting to look at :thumb: I can definitely see the appeal.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

That looks smart. Coolest 4x4 by far


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

it has a slight oversteer according to the guys we spoke to , with that great lump in the front its amazing it doesnt understeer ?


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

It looks as crap as the standard duke, hope it drives and handles better.
I can put a pair of footy boots on but it wont make me L. Messi


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

thats exactly the reason the JUKE was made.. Nissan knew it didn't look good and that it had a niche market but they also had this little trick up their sleeve!!

i HATE the JUKE with a passion, but this thing gets my votes all day long..

bet its POO for fuel economy!! :lol:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

especially as it only comes out to show off so my guess would be a single figure mpg


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

will get near the same economy as a GTR, possibly slightly less due to the wieght but not by much I wouldn't think..

pics don't do it justice.. was nicer in the flesh.. 
I have over 200 pics.. not sorted through them lol.. no time.


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

I was a nissan master technician in a past life and seriously hate them and have sworn that I would never ever own one which makes my next statement all the more shocking. I would remortgage my house to buy one of them, I think that looks awesome.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:lol:


----------

